# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Principles of AAS harm reduction.

## HawaiianPride.

*Think of Testosterone first.*

Of all the AAS steroids produced, test esters like Cypionate and Enanthate tend to have the lowest negative impact on health when taken in moderately supratherapeutic doses (such as 300-400 mg) for muscle building and performance-enhancing purposes. Test provides a hormone identical to that already produced in your body, presenting the same spectrum of physical and physiological effects. In addition to being one of the most effecient muscle builders out there, Test generally has a positive effect on libido, supports necessary estrogen so that cholesterol levels are less negatively shifted and gains can be made during cycles. Orals are NOT needed on a first cycle. Testosterone alone will do provided dosing is sufficient, proper protocols are followed and diet/nutrition are up to par.

*Use Health Support Supplements*

AAS users out there can help lower the negative health impact of steroid use with the consumption of health support supplements. To begin with, the negative cardiovascular effects of these synthetic hormones can be offset (at least to some degree) with cholesterol supplements. Fish oil is recommended as a base, which should be stacked with a number of other clinically studied cholesterol support ingredients including green tea, garlic powder, resveratrol, phytosterols, niacin, and policosino. The blended product Lipid Stabil by MN includes these ingredients and is recommended IMO. Cholesterol support supplements should be taken at all times during AAS cycles to be on the safe side. Next, those taking oral steroids should be reducing liver strain witha liver support supplement. Recommended products include Liver Stabil, Liv52, Liver Juice, Liver Longer, UDCA, and Essentiale Forte. One of these products should be taken at all times during cycles with hepatotoxic agents in the mix. Keep in mind though, supplementation of these has been noted to break down the greater amount of the oral during administration. Something to think about..

*Always cycle Steroids.*

A steroid cycle usually consists of 6-12 weeks depending on the compounds you are using, followed by an equal period of time or more abstaining from all AAS INCLUDING PCT. This practice is advised for a number of reasons. For one, as you supplement these synthetic hormones your body will reduce the production of its own testosterone. Cycling helps reduce the risk of developing long-term fertility and hormonal issues, which are sometime caused by uninterrupted use of steroids for many months or years. Cycling also lets your general markers of health (such as cholesterol levels, hematocrit, and blood pressure) return to their normal state periodically, reducing the impact of temporary changes may have over time. Those guys out there that you see using AAS for a long durations without interruption of run a greater risk that these negative changes in health markers will results in long-term health issues.

*Use Reasonable Dosages*

High doses of AAS are not necessary to achieve significant muscle growth for novices, especially if these newbies goals are moderate physique or performance enhancement. A dose limit of 350mg - 400mg per week on injectables is more than enough. In the case of Test C, 400mg per week equates to at least 4-5 times the level of hormone naturally produced in your body. This level of use will sure as hell produce dramatic muscle gain if combined with proper training and diet. In fact, during the 1970's and 80's the dosage range of 200-400mg per week was considered "standard" for the bodybuilding use of Test, 19nor's, Bold, or Dbol . Hench why none of them get bloated as hell like you see plenty of the IFBB pros walking around today. There is little real need for extreme doses of 750-1000mg or more of AAS per week, or to supplement an injectable base with additional orals (unless as stated before, you want to become Mr. Olympia one day, or you have plateaued in all your previous cycles) High doses may produce faster gains, but are generally not cost effective for the extra muscle they provide. Additionally, high doses of steroids greatly increase cardiovascular strain and the incidence of other side effects.

*Get Regular Blood Tests*

Comprehensive blood testing including an examination of hormones, cholesterol, blood cell concentrations, and enzymes is the most use tool for assessing the negative health impact of AAS use. Changes in cholesterol, for example, can help quantify for the user what effect a particular drug regimen is having on their cardiovascular health. The individual then has the opportunity to better assess long-term risk if this cycle is to be repeated. At a minimum, blood testing should be conducted before a cycle is initiated 3-4 weeks intoa cycle, and a month or 2 after a cycle. This allows for 1) a baseline of later comparison; 2) a snapshot of the on-cycle health impact; and 3) an opportunity to assess if natural homeostasis has been restored post-cycle.
*
Use Proper Injection Procedues*

I won't even bother with elaborating my ideas on this. Enough has been clarified else where in this forum board all referenced in the educational threads. USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION

*Watch your Diet*

AAS can allow one to significantly more latitude with their diet than normal. The caloric demand typically increases due to the effects of these drugs on muscle mass and metabolism, allowing more calories to be consumed each day without adding fat mass. It is important not to let this latitude affect your health in a negative way. Remember, the use of steroids at a physique and and performance-enhancing doses is expected to cause an unfavorable shift in cholesterol levels and other cardiovascular health markers, favoring a higher risk of cardiovascular disease. Simultaneously feeding your body greater amounts of saturated fats, cholesterol and simple carbs can make the impact of these hormones even worse. Diets low in saturated fats, cholesterol, and simple sugars are recommended, and are known to reduce cardiovascular disease risk. Note, however, that diet alone is not effective at countering the negative cardiovascular effects of AAS use, but dietary restrictions can reduce these risks..

*Always Consider Reward AND Risk.*

It can be easy to ignore the potential health impact of steroid use when the positive benefits are so rapid and the negative consequences so remote. At the end of the day, however, it is very important to remember that the use of steroids in doses sufficient to support short term muscle gain are virtually always going to have some negative impact on your body. Your cholesterol will shift in an unfavorable direction, your blood pressure may go up a little bit, and you may ever so slightly thicken the ventricles in your heart. Your hormones are out of balance when you take synthetic hormones, which will invariably cause other things to go out of balance. Steroid use is rarely dangerous over a short term period. These hormonal drugs are acutely very safe. As use continues over the years, however, these short-term periods accumulate, and total on-cycle time may become very long. Always remember to consider the risks as well as the rewards of each cycle. Choosing your drug program carefully and keeping the negative effects of steroid use in check over the short term is the best way to reduce long term risks.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Bump. 

Later on tonight I'll be writing more. Stay tuned..

----------


## ghettoboyd

great post hp....

----------


## TRT2010

Well said ser..

----------


## baseline_9

Nice thread HP

----------


## CFforged

Awesome stuff HP

----------


## jrun

Coming from a newbie.. that was such a great read for me.. thank you so much !

----------


## songdog

Good job bro.Keep up the good work.

----------


## Ozstrongman

coming from a newb that's answered a few questions i had in mind. i'll keep on searching

----------


## bruary17

Awsome! Very helpful.

----------


## bruary17

HP, running a 10 week cycle of Test-E @ 300mg. First cycle ever. Diet couldn't be more healthy and in check. My cardio is also very high as I bike miles and miles a week. Your telling me that ever so slightly, the ventricals in my heart may thicken? I've had heart palpitations since I was 12 years old and although I've been to a cardiologist and was put through testing, I was told the palpitations are not dangerous. But the whole thickening of the heart ventricals with my existing issue kind of throws up a red flag to me. What do you think?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Key word is may. I'm not an M.D. so I'm not at liberty to give any kind of medical advice but if I were in your shoes I would put myself under medical supervision while "on" and any future cycles you may undergo.

----------


## bruary17

I gotta dig more, see if there is anyone out there who gets heart palpitations and has used steroids . Thanks tho. And I plan on being completely honest w my doctor and cardiologist. I'm going to ask that I'm monitored during my cycle.

----------


## lifeforce0019

Thanks for a very informative post HP.

I would be grateful if you would be willing to share your experience / knowledge in a similar way regarding growth hormone !

----------


## ConArmas

This is exactly what I needed to read. Thanks!

----------


## Revelations

Very good thread..thanks for the info

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## Doom44

Awesome post

----------

